# Những điều cần biết về bệnh viêm gan và số liệu thống kê đáng lo ngại



## avado Việt (16/5/19)

Viêm gan là tình trạng khi mà các tế bào gan nhiễm khuẩn và nhiễm độc gây tổn thương trong từng mô gan. Viêm gan là bệnh lý mà khi gan bị nhiễm nặng sẽ dẫn tới hủy hoại tế bào gan và mô gan và những trường họp này thường được xét nghiệm thấy do virus siêu vi gây ra. Bệnh viêm gan xuất hiện do thói quen sinh hoạt bừa phứa và ăn uống kém khoa học, chế độ dinh dưỡng phi lý….

Viêm gan B không chỉ có tính lây nhiễm cao mà còn có khả năng phá hủy lá gan rất nhanh và mạnh. Đây là căn bệnh về gan có tỉ lệ gây tử vong cao trên toàn thế giới. Tuy nhiên nếu phát hiện bệnh sớm và kết hợp tích cực điều trị thì người bệnh có thể khoẻ mạnh trở lại và kéo dài thêm được thời gian sống. Bởi vậy việc tìm hiểu các thông tin xung quanh về bệnh viêm gan là rất cần thiết vì nắm được cách phòng tránh và điều trị cho cả những người đã bị và hiện tại chưa bị nhiễm virus.

Viêm gan luôn âm thầm trong cơ thể khiến người bệnh khó mà nhận biết khi mới bị mà tới khi suy giảm chức năng gan nặng mọi người mới biết. Có những trường hợp xảy ra bạn sẽ không thể phục hồi chứng năng gan nếu để biến chứng thành những bệnh nguy hiểm khác. Khi đã có đầy đủ các triệu chứng viêm gan hoặc thấy mình có tiếp xúc với những nguyên nhân gây viêm gan bạn nên đi thăm khám xét nghiệm sớm để can thiệp kịp thời và điều trị nhanh chóng dứt điểm để tránh tổn thương gan.

Bệnh viêm gan ngày nay trong xã hội hiện đại càng trở lên dễ bị mắc và độ nguy hiểm càng cao nên việc phát hiện sớm các nguyên nhân, triệu chứng của bệnh sẽ tạo điều kiện để áp dụng những cách điều trị kịp thời phù hợp và tránh các biến chứng nguy hiểm.

Để chống chọi lại sự tấn công của các yếu tố trong và ngoài thì gan đã phát triển một khả năng bảo vệ khá vững chắc để có thể tự phục hồi và tăng sức làm việc của các tế bào còn khỏe mạnh. Thế nhưng khi bệnh viêm gan bộc phát trong trường hợp không can thiệp kịp lúc và đúng thời điểm với những giới hạn tổn thương đã vượt qua mức chịu đựng của gan thì mối nguy hiểm sẽ là rất lớn thậm chí không thể khắc phục được nữa

Viêm gan có thể là viêm gan do siêu vi ( tức là đã nhiễm virus) hoặc viêm gan không do siêu vi (như do rượu và tự miễn)

– Viêm gan siêu vi
Loại này do các chủng virus xâm nhập vào cơ thể bạn thông qua con đường máu, dùng chung bơm kim tiêm hoặc quan hệ không an toàn với người nhiễm bệnh.

Bên cạnh đó việc dùng chung đồ ăn với người bị viêm gan virus cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây bệnh phổ biến cần chú ý.

Viêm gan do rượu và tự miễn bao gồm các nguyên nhân: Rượu, béo phì, bệnh lý tiểu đường và lao,….hay do chế độ ăn mặn, lạm dụng thuốc hoặc điều trị hóa trị.

Bệnh tự miễn: Trường hợp hệ thống miễn dịch cũng có thể bị nhầm lẫn và tấn công gan thay vì mầm bệnh, các loại virus và vi khuẩn.

Yếu tố gia tăng: Béo phì, ăn quá mặn và lạm dụng thuốc hoặc điều trị hóa trị… Đây không phải là nguyên nhân gây viêm gan trực tiếp nhưng lại tạo ra gánh nặng cho cơ quan này nhất là khi lá gan đã bị nhiễm bệnh.

Bệnh học viêm gan có 2 dạng là cấp tính và mãn tính, thường bắt nguồn khởi phát với các triệu chứng dễ gây nhầm lẫn với nhiều bệnh lý thông thường khác. Tuy nhiên nếu xuất hiện các triệu chứng như sau bạn nên thăm khám càng sớm càng tốt:

– Sốt, sốt nhẹ về chiều
– Mệt mỏi, đau các cơ, khớp
– Ăn không ngon, chán ăn, nôn, buồn nôn
– Đau bụng, nước tiểu có màu vàng sẫm.
– Bị lõm mặt móng tay: Khi độc tích tụ, móng tay sẽ xuất hiện các đường trắng bạc hoặc vân lồi lõm dễ nhận biết.

Bệnh viêm gan còn được chia làm 3 loại đó là A, B và C. với nhiều phân loại khác nhau nữa. Chính bởi vậy mỗi loại viêm gan lại có những mối nguy hiểm nhất định của nó.

Nếu là viêm gan cấp tính trạng thái nặng thì tỉ lệ tử vong lại rất cao có thể lên đến 60 – 70% và cho dù hồi phục thì cũng thường phát triển thành xơ gan. Số người nhiễm virus A rồi biến chứng thành mãn tính và xơ gan là rất cao.


----------

